# Will the Blue Santos be too big for my 6.75 inch wrist?



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi all, my current DD is a GS Blue "Skyflake" in a 39mm which I love. However, I recently learned about the Blue Santos - I'm a sucker for a blue dial and the Santos is striking. I tried it on at the AD yesterday and while it didn't seem too large for me, the vast majority of things I have read suggest that the medium size is the one to get ... except that the blue is not available in that size. My wrist is on the smaller side measuring around 6.75. My other watches are a 36MM Datejust and a 40MM Ball GMT. I did own a Pelagos which was right on the edge of too big but it was okay. I've also read the blue dial helps make the watch feel a bit smaller. As an aside, I did try the white medium version and it seemed too small and made the watch feel very dressy. The Santos will be my DD in an office environment with the occasional jeans and occasional suit. Thoughts are welcome as I'm ready to pull the trigger. I am buying from a source with a 7 day refund so I could return it. Thanks!


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the same size wrist and bought the blue dial. I regretted it and got the medium. The large case is simply too big for me.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks. The large doesn't look bad to me at all on you actually. The white dial while beautiful doesn't fit my collection right now. Hmmm.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

gooter said:


> I have the same size wrist and bought the blue dial. I regretted it and got the medium. The large case is simply too big for me.


Great decision the medium looks perfect on you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

clerkpalmer said:


> Thanks. The large doesn't look bad to me at all on you actually. The white dial while beautiful doesn't fit my collection right now. Hmmm.


Watch size is a very personal thing. It doesn't really matter what my experience was. If you like the blue then get it!


----------



## Eleot (Dec 24, 2008)

The sizing of the new Santos is very tricky; side by side there's a big difference between the medium and large, and that combined with the versatile styling means that the two sizes really operate as different types of watch in my opinion.

For that reason I think asking "which is better" is apples and oranges; instead it comes down to what you want the watch to be. My wrist is about 6.8-6.9", and I'm 6'1". On me, the medium wears like a dress watch, and the large like a sports watch. The medium is closer to the classical size and feel of the Santos model line, which might be why many prefer it. As for the large, while a "sports watch" Santos might be a new-ish idea (ignoring the Santos 100 for the moment), I don't think it's a crazy one, especially when the watch is worn on its bracelet. The AP Royal Oak and IWC Ingenieur have been very successful in the same general size range, and above.

I've been going back and forth myself, considering the white dial in both cases. I often prefer the look of the medium in pictures - something about the dial proportions, and maybe reduced crystal curvature - but I'm a little wary of the medium because on me, I find the bracelet a little narrow/dainty. By contrast, the bracelet on the large seems just right. And generally, I like the idea of a "sports watch Santos." Another consideration is whether you will use the leather straps. I get the sense (and the Cartier salesperson said the same to me) that the Santos wears a few millimeters smaller on the leather straps as opposed to the bracelet. This is another thing making me hesitant about the medium.


----------



## Eleot (Dec 24, 2008)

gooter said:


> I have the same size wrist and bought the blue dial. I regretted it and got the medium. The large case is simply too big for me.


Just based on the pics, both sizes look good on you, but of course there's more to it than that. Out of curiosity, could you elaborate on why you felt the large was "too big"? Was it about comfort on the wrist? How big/flashy the watch looked? Or simply that the large didn't capture what you wanted a Santos to be?


----------



## gooter (Mar 17, 2008)

Eleot said:


> Just based on the pics, both sizes look good on you, but of course there's more to it than that. Out of curiosity, could you elaborate on why you felt the large was "too big"? Was it about comfort on the wrist? How big/flashy the watch looked? Or simply that the large didn't capture what you wanted a Santos to be?


It was a few things. I am a fan of smaller watches generally. I like them to be in the 35mm-39mm range. I am of relatively slight stature, so not only is my wrist pretty small, I do not have a large forearm which can often balance out larger watches. The large Santos fit very comfortably and I was enamored by the blue dial when I first got it. Had there been a blue medium, I would have gotten that instead. After a bit of time, I didn't like the blue as much as I thought. It was much darker than I hoped and found the silver indexes to be too flashy for my taste. I found the watch too flashy in general and traded it for the medium. I also prefer the proportions of the medium and lack of date feature. I am very happy and have zero regrets.

38mm-39mm-39mm-Santos medium


----------



## Eleot (Dec 24, 2008)

gooter said:


> It was a few things. I am a fan of smaller watches generally. I like them to be in the 35mm-39mm range. I am of relatively slight stature, so not only is my wrist pretty small, I do not have a large forearm which can often balance out larger watches. The large Santos fit very comfortably and I was enamored by the blue dial when I first got it. Had there been a blue medium, I would have gotten that instead. After a bit of time, I didn't like the blue as much as I thought. It was much darker than I hoped and found the silver indexes to be too flashy for my taste. I found the watch too flashy in general and traded it for the medium. I also prefer the proportions of the medium and lack of date feature. I am very happy and have zero regrets.


Thanks for these additional thoughts. I guess it says something that even though the first one didn't work out, you replaced it with another Santos. Really great collection of watches by the way.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

gooter said:


> It was a few things. I am a fan of smaller watches generally. I like them to be in the 35mm-39mm range. I am of relatively slight stature, so not only is my wrist pretty small, I do not have a large forearm which can often balance out larger watches. The large Santos fit very comfortably and I was enamored by the blue dial when I first got it. Had there been a blue medium, I would have gotten that instead. After a bit of time, I didn't like the blue as much as I thought. It was much darker than I hoped and found the silver indexes to be too flashy for my taste. I found the watch too flashy in general and traded it for the medium. I also prefer the proportions of the medium and lack of date feature. I am very happy and have zero regrets.
> 
> 38mm-39mm-39mm-Santos medium
> View attachment 14923513


Really nice collection you have!

I'd be happy with that for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaungxkaung (Nov 25, 2019)

I have a 6.5 inch wrist and have tried out both a large Santos and a medium Santos at an AD. I found that the lugs on the large model cross over my wrist and doesn't stay within my wrist whereas I found the medium watch's lugs to be within my wrist. I would recommend a medium model.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

I ended up buying the Blue one. It doesn't feel too big to me and I checked with a few trusted friends before pulling the trigger. I tried both on in the store and felt that the medium conveyed the sense of a dress watch. That coupled with the fact that while I like the white, I have a white datejust with roman numerals, that combo didn't work for me. The large doesn't feel any larger than a 42 to me which, while not small, is not over the top. The lugs on my wrist stay on my wrist in part due to the curved design. I watched several reviews online (my favorite being watchboxx) and they indicated this watch works for a wrist as small as 14cm. I do think it comes down to classic santos or "something new" as referred to above. I wanted something sportier for business casual but I can also understand why many prefer the medium size. Either way, I love this thing. I wanted an alternative to a Rolex for my everyday watch and I think this really fits the bill.


----------



## buntafujiwaraaa (Apr 1, 2015)

clerkpalmer said:


> I ended up buying the Blue one. It doesn't feel too big to me and I checked with a few trusted friends before pulling the trigger. I tried both on in the store and felt that the medium conveyed the sense of a dress watch. That coupled with the fact that while I like the white, I have a white datejust with roman numerals, that combo didn't work for me. The large doesn't feel any larger than a 42 to me which, while not small, is not over the top. The lugs on my wrist stay on my wrist in part due to the curved design. I watched several reviews online (my favorite being watchboxx) and they indicated this watch works for a wrist as small as 14cm. I do think it comes down to classic santos or "something new" as referred to above. I wanted something sportier for business casual but I can also understand why many prefer the medium size. Either way, I love this thing. I wanted an alternative to a Rolex for my everyday watch and I think this really fits the bill.


Congrats! I've been eyeing for the Cartier Santos for awhile now. It's been awhile since I felt the real itch in my heart. I've always like blue dials but the large is too big for my small wrist. Just wondering why Cartier didn't release the blue in medium, maybe to test the water with the large version first? However, I might still get the white medium in any case since right now i have alot of dark dial watches. 

Any pictures?


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry - tried a pic - but it was too large and sideways.
View attachment 14939533


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Beautiful and congrats.


----------



## Pilliam (Jul 6, 2019)

While I haven't bought a Santos yet, it's been on my wish list for a couple of years. I've tried on both the large white dial and blue dial, as well as the medium white dial. I am a huge blue dial watch guy, so was naturally drawn to that model. As soon as I put it on, it lost its luster. It is gorgeous - don't get me wrong - but it's hard as hell to read (I'm almost 48 and need 'readers' lol). It really is a handsome piece that I wanted to love, but due to the "smokiness" of the blue, there's not a real contrast that lends itself to good readability. 

Also, I have slightly large than 7' wrists, and while the large fit like a glove, for some reason the medium fit better. My normal, "week on/week off" rotation consists of a Bluesy, Sea-Dweller SS (2019), DJ41, and Exp I (2019). I prefer bigger watches because of legibility and fit on my flat wrist, but there's just something about the way the medium Santos hugs the wrist that really gets me. The large model does the same but, in my view, Cartier evokes a little more understated-ness than Rolex, and their watches should be a tad smaller. The large is comfortable as can be, but it's a bit "off," in terms of proportions. The medium is the way to go.


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

Elegant. congrats |>


----------



## neons (Jun 18, 2019)

The Santos being square does wear fairly large; I don't think you would regret the smaller sizing


----------



## nudie (May 25, 2009)

Great collection you have! Loved the dial on the Glashutte


----------



## kypt (Oct 29, 2018)

I have the same size wrist. I tried on both the Large and Medium. The Large wasn't bad, but the Medium just obviously looked like it belonged on my wrist. If they only made a Large, I would still buy it and would be completely happy with it, but that Medium is perfect.


----------



## Thunder737 (Jan 27, 2020)

I have a 7 inch wrist and have a large santos in white (same dimensions as the blue). I tried on the medium as well. For me the large fits great but I don't think I'd like it any larger. Though medium definitely felt too small. Given your wrist is a bit smaller than mine I'd probably go with medium.


----------



## collector210 (Feb 14, 2020)

Thay both will be nice but it all depends on your comfort. Thus I'll say you get the medium instead.


----------

